# PSA: Skiuniverse



## powbmps (Jul 22, 2012)

http://skiuniverse.com/

Someone mentioned this site over on TGR.  Super cheap prices on goggles, gloves, helmets and poles.  

Picked up some 2010 Scott A12 composite poles for $9.90.  Retail for $140?


----------



## jaja111 (Jul 22, 2012)

Holy S$#t! Any feedback on what's gone down with shipping and billing? Is this legit?


----------



## Nick (Jul 22, 2012)

I haven't checked but maybe resellerratings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 23, 2012)

I've seen a lot of bike gear sites that are totally scams... selling top name new bikes at +40% discounts which never happens. I'd be cautious about ordering anything from this site. Their "About Us" page is blank which seems really surprising for a legit business. Sometimes you find liquidation sites for old merchandise online but the prices are merely great, never unbelievable. Even for two year old gear.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmm... in their defense, if they are the same entity, there is a skiuniverse seller on eBay with very good feedback.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 23, 2012)

I just ordered a couple things yesterday totalling $50 (including the $9.95 flat shipping charge).  So far I've only received an order confirmation email.  The thread just showed up on TGR Saturday, so no feedback yet.  

I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 23, 2012)

I have orered from them before. Very reputable. I emailed a couple of years ago about Vector 120 ski boots. I asked if had any and he said he would have some in a month. I gave him ny size and he sent them once he got them. I also got a pair of Mojo 15 bindings from him.

Great deal on Peak 18's.  $99!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

Good deal, I always do research on new sites before I buy from them. USually I check resellerratings, I also have a plugin in Chrome (web of trust) that will display user reviews for sites I visit. I use that if I'm buying from a store I'm unfamiliar with. 

Finally; when purchasing from an unknown store, always makes sense to use a credit card vs. a debit card and ideally a one-time-use shopping # that many credit card companies provide. So even if they steal a # it won't be reused.


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

PS, looking at the site more they must have arrangements with manufacturers for closeout or extra inventory. If you notice all the poles they have are Scott brand only.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 6, 2012)

Just an update for anyone thinking of buying something from these guys.

7/22: Ordered three pairs of poles and two pairs of gloves for a whopping $56 shipped.
7/26: Received email stating order status had been changed to "shipped".
7/30: Received another email stating order status had been changed to "shipped".
8/2: Package arrived at P.O. via Priority Mail.  Nice and fast, but......one of the pairs of poles was not in the box.  Called and left a message on 8/3.  Sent an email as well.  Just waiting to hear back at this point.

I will say that the A12 poles are pretty f'n nice.


----------

